

How WhatsApp Onboards New Users - thiele
http://www.useronboard.com/how-whatsapp-onboards-new-users/

======
samuelhulick
Hey all! Thanks for posting this. I'm the person who made it, if anyone has
any questions!

------
bradhe
Awesome tear-down. Seems like it's a pretty straight forward on-boarding
process but I feel like lots of mobile products get it wrong. The paradigm is
just really different, and you can loose context so easily.

~~~
samuelhulick
I agree! Like I say in the teardown, speed kills!

